
GoDaddy Reveals Salary Gender Gap in New Twist on Diversity Reports - doppp
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/14/godaddy-reveals-salary-gender-gap-in-new-twist-on-diversity-reports/
======
MacsHeadroom
"throughout the total company, women are actually compensated .28 percent more
than men. But the gap persists for women in technical roles: Women in
technical positions make .11 percent less than men, while women in non-
technical roles make .35 percent more than men."

So the gender gap favours women over all, goes both ways depending on whether
the role is technical or not, and is within a fraction of a percent in both
cases?

Can the gender gap reasonably get any better than that?

~~~
dudul
This is an interesting question. People always throw tantrums about "lack of
diversity" or "pay gap" but never actually mention a goal.

"See, women get 70 cents for a dollar!" \- which btw is a myth, but fine let's
play along. What's the goal then? A perfect 1-to-1? Would 97 cents for a
dollar be ok? How about 1.2 for a dollar? When will we consider that we're
done with the pay gap?

"Not enough black people in tech!" Fine, whatever the stats are now, what's
the goal? Will we be fine with 13% since as far as I know that the share of
the population in the US?

------
dudul
'But the gap persists for women in technical roles: Women in technical
positions make .11 percent less than men, while women in non-technical roles
make .35 percent more than men.'

Looks like we need to fix the pay gap in non-technical roles first since it's
bigger.

